# Cloey sometime this week



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive got to go OS for three weeks next week - so I need a fix soon - any takers !!!!

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Theres always the beach launch Ken !!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

And if I remember correctly - your the video ographer !!!!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I can do tomorrow but what are conditionds like?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys
I am looking outside my window at the ocean and it looks pretty fierce. I can see white caps around Shark Point close inshore, so WCI won't be much better.
Launching from Gordon's might be just for the foolhardy or the kamikaze amongst us. Maybe a better option would be from Coogee beach, although you need to be at the North end, as it seems a bit more sheltered.
I have been so busy with work the past 2 weeks that I have been unable to join you guys. I enjoy though reading about your exploits. One day i will manage to join you all.....
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks very much for the heads up Simon !!!! We have canned it due to our own commitments but appreciate the 'local' report


----------

